

Apple buys face recognition company Polar Rose - Sam_Odio
http://www.9to5mac.com/27333/apple-buys-swedish-face-recognition-company-polar-rose?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+(9+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence)

======
illumin8
You should watch the demo of their product. This is like the future Cory
Doctorow spoke about in "Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom." Augmented Reality
overlays business cards, presentations, twitter and facebook feeds, last.fm
playlists, and other data around people's faces.

Combine this future with the eyePhone episode of Futurama and pretty soon you
have "whuffie" numbers showing up in augmented reality next to people in the
real world.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingd...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom)
for more details.

------
lachyg
I'd very much be interested in seeing this come to OS X login. I know it might
be a bit cliched, but I think this would be pretty great, integrated with
multiple logins, etc. Would also go well with a future camera bearing iPad.

------
bretthellman
It would be cool if iPhoto auto tagged your photos.

~~~
acdha
It'd be cool the feature which does that in iPhoto and Aperture worked better
- it's not bad, and the Facebook integration is nice, but it's definitely
still more work than it could be.

